

TSA lets loaded gun on plane - dave1619
http://gizmodo.com/5714865/the-tsa-let-a-loaded-gun-get-on-an-airplane?skyline=true&s=i

======
ljordan
The interesting thing about this to me is how it highlights that by setting up
a process we introduce a set of possibilities that have different
probabilities of happening. Given enough iterations some possibilities are
virtually guaranteed. If we make planes and fly them, some will crash. If we
build bridges and use them, some will fall down unexpectedly. Not to take
anything away from these endeavors or imply that we should be Luddites. It
just fascinates me to see how processes make consequences (most of which are
nowhere near as easy to foresee as loaded weapons being carried, unwittingly
or otherwise, on public airplanes).

